# Computers can't see each other on network



## conrado (Nov 18, 2003)

I have an existing G3 running OSX 10.2.8 and I just got the Powerbook 17" with Panther installed on it running OSX 10.3.1.

In the process of setting up the new computer I entered my Name, which because I am the same person is the same name on my G3. As a result, I think my 2 computers can't distinguish one from another and don't see each other (they do see other computers on the network).

I've checked preferences and can't find a way to rename one of my computers, e.g., Name and Name2.

How do I fix this?

Thanks - Conrado


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 18, 2003)

Go to System Preferences -> Sharing
This is for panther. I think jaguar should be similar. 
Btw, does ping work between the two macs?


----------



## bobw (Nov 18, 2003)

The name won't matter. I  had my name the same on two different machines, I changed it so I could tell which was which.


----------



## davidferleger (Nov 18, 2003)

Problem:
I have an existing G3 running OSX 10.2.8 and I just got the Powerbook 17" with Panther installed on it running OSX 10.3.1. One won't recognize the other.

My experience: Same thing - 10.2 disk partition ON SAME Powerbook COMPUTER as new 10.3 on a different partition. Could not get my desktop running 10.3 to SEE the 10.2 disk but it DID SEE the 10.3 disk.

Solution: Put 10.3 onto the 10.2 disk partition.

It worked.

Problem gone


----------



## conrado (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks folks - i got with Apple tech support and figured out that my sharing wasn't on.

Thx

Conrado


----------

